# Hệ thống Điện > VFD - biến tần >  [Help] - Spindle vuông china 2.2kw không chạy được theo tần số cài đặt (biến tần IC5)

## duccanhndvn

Các bác ai có kinh nghiệm xử lý vấn đề này giúp em với ạ
Em đang gặp vấn đề là khi em cài đặt tần của con biến tần LS IC5 (2.2kw) là 60Hz hay bao nhiêu đi nữa thì khi chạy con spindle 2.2 nó cũng chỉ chạy ở tần số 3,4 Hz thôi ạ
Chạy được có mấy giây cũng đã nóng ran con spindle lên rồi
Em đã resert (H92) và autoturning trong H41 nhưng vẫn bị hiện tượng như thế

Có bác nào bị như vậy rồi không ạ

----------


## cuongmay

chắc là sai v/f thôi ạ . bạn phải chỉnh base frequency lên 400hz mới chạy được .

----------

duccanhndvn

----------


## vusvus

tham khảo nè bác
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/52...bien-tan-V1000

----------

duccanhndvn

----------


## solero

http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/95...5-vao-NcStudio

Các parameter cơ bản (*bắt buộc phải cấu hình*):

F21: 400 (Max Frequency - tần số cao nhất, nên đặt theo tần số ghi trên động cơ)
F22: 400 (Base frequency - tần số cơ bản, đặt theo tần số ghi trên động cơ)


P/s: Làm được nhớ bấm nút Cám ơn ở dưới  :Big Grin:

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh, duccanhndvn, Luyến

----------


## duccanhndvn

Em cảm ơn các bác, tối em mới về mới test lại được  :Frown:

----------


## Mạch Việt

Nếu là biến tần LS thì con thông số quan trong nữa là I10 nhé, đây là thông số setup tần số ra max tương ứng với đầu vào Maximum Voltage ở đầu vào V1.
Nếu độngc ơ của bạn 400Hz thì setup thống số này là 400Hz, hoặc tần số max khác  :Big Grin:

----------


## solero

Quên chưa hỏi bác chọn tần số bằng nút vặn có sẵn trên mặt biến tần hay nút vặn đấu ngoài hay dùng 3 chân mở rộng LMH vậy?

----------


## duccanhndvn

Em xin cảm ơn các bác

Sau một hồi thử từng thông số theo các bác hướng dẫn
Cuối cùng đã tìm ra nguyên nhân là do cái thằng F22 ạ
Em chỉnh F22 từ 60 lên 300 theo con spindle của em cái là chạy phe phé
các thông số khác thay dổi thoải mái
Mừng quá, giờ con spindle chạy ngon lành rồi ạ   :Smile: )

----------


## duccanhndvn

Thêm nữa là qua đo đạc e thấy chạy ở không tải tần số 30 HZ mà dòng khởi động cũng chỉ lên 8 A thôi, còn khi chạy ổn định chỉ 4A, vẫn trong khả năng tải của con biến tần lên tới 12 A
Hiii. Có khi dùng cho khoan taro được.

----------


## vusvus

Khoan thì ok chứ taro sao dc hả bác

----------


## solero

Spind TQ tốc cao đừng bắt nó chạy tốc chậm công suất nó giảm à. Nó đề 10A nhưng cho chạy liên tục 10A là tèo ngay đó.

----------

